# Cheap Broadheads for small game!



## Taga1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Lately i have been using these eastman terminator x2 titanium broadheads. they are the cheapest broadheads i can find on the market. they fly great, and seem more durble than other cheap broadheads i have used. I have used them on smaller animals like feral pigs, and goats. they work great for these animals. they even busted through a boars thick hide and through his paddle. for the price i like them.


----------

